# CO2 Posioning Question (RCI or Resort Complaint)



## ajhcmaj (Jun 19, 2008)

Any help/feedback is appreciated.  I dont want to mention the resort as maybe they will step up.

Situation is, we just got back from a RCI trip to a Gold Crown Resort.  The first night, we checked in around 1am.  At 5am, the alarm system (Smoke Detector/CO2) alarm went off.  We evauated our unit (our unit was the only one affected).  Fire Department got there.  Our daughter had 10% CO@ in her blood, and I had 2%.  Wife and Son were fine.  After getting O2, levels went back to normal.  Of course it was a big scare.  But by 6am,  everything was fine.  Fire department couldnt locate the CO2 leak.  

Now here is what transpired.  We were told that since it was a timeshare week, we had to wait to get into a new unit when the department got in.  The normal resort people couldnt move us.  We had to wait until 1030am.  So about 4 and 1/2 hours to then get assigned a new unit.  In addition, they felt that giving us a free dinner would be adequete.  I didnt want to start something then as wasnt worth the energy.  We didnt carry any bills from the resort.

So do I go after RCI to try to get my week back (that I used for the trade), plus my exchange fee.  Or do I complain now to the resort management about how they handled things.  

I know, I should be thankful that I am alive as the CO2 alarm worked, but on the same token, they need to know how to respond to serious things when they come up.  They could of given us a new room (even if it was the right one) and then the next day had us move.  Since we were not going to move our stuff for several hours, they cold have given us a unit just to sleep.  Would have then just had cleaning clean a room.


Any thoughts


----------



## gmarine (Jun 19, 2008)

I assume you mean carbon monoxide, CO, not Carbon Dioxide, CO2. It affecting only one unit is very strange. What was the source?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 19, 2008)

ajhcmaj said:


> So do I go after RCI to try to get my week back (that I used for the trade), plus my exchange fee.  Or do I complain now to the resort management about how they handled things.


Did you finish out the week in that same unit that had the problem? Did they move you to another unit when the timeshare people got there?


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 19, 2008)

*On our honeymoon there was a fire alarm & we had to evacuate. Money back? NO!*

A horrible experience but one that can happen anywhere. As you note the CO alarm worked - be thankful it was there! 

The resort moved you, gave you a diner and made sure you where OK. You stayed the rest of the week as far as I can read. So why, exactly, does RCI owe you a week back or anything else?  You traded in, you used the time (admittedly with some inconvenience or worse) but what you traded for was delivered. 

Sorry, I don't see any case to get anything more than what you accepted from the resort.


----------



## ajhcmaj (Jun 19, 2008)

*Follow Up*

It was CO, sorry.  Mistype.

They couldnt locate the source.  They moved us to another section, but having gone through this, waiting 4-5 hours, wasnt appropriate.  Also since the resort is isolated, we couldnt go to the town or something for a few hours.  Since we just checked in and we had 3 flights to get there, wanted to be in bed.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 20, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> A horrible experience but one that can happen anywhere. As you note the CO alarm worked - be thankful it was there!
> 
> The resort moved you, gave you a diner and made sure you where OK. You stayed the rest of the week as far as I can read. So why, exactly, does RCI owe you a week back or anything else?  You traded in, you used the time (admittedly with some inconvenience or worse) but what you traded for was delivered.
> 
> Sorry, I don't see any case to get anything more than what you accepted from the resort.



I agree with Timeos.

Your entire family could have been dead in bed from carbon monoxide poisoning!!  The 5 hours of inconvenience is nothing compared to what would have happened had there been no CO alarm or had it not worked.  I don't see how anybody owes you anything.


----------



## craftemp (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree, the resort did not OWE him anything but as a good will gesture for the inconvenience, it sure would have been good customer service to offer something.
Just my opinion
Judy


----------



## Patri (Jun 20, 2008)

And why should RCI owe anything? If this is the first time such an event occurred at the resort, they may not have had a procedure to follow. Perhaps now they will.
Move on, be happy you had your vacation. Bigger things in life matter.


----------



## markel (Jun 20, 2008)

Carbon monoxide scare and 4-5 hours of inconvience OR a 2 hour timeshare presentation. I'm not sure which is worse !!!  Glad you and the family are OK !

Mark


----------



## Dave M (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree. RCI owes you nothing. They gave you the exchange in good faith and you used the entire week. RCI had no way of knowing about the problem.

The resort owes you nothing. You got moved to a new unit and stayed the entire week.

Had you left immediately after the incident on the basis that you couldn't possibly stay there, you might have a claim. But not under the actual circumstances.

It was a horrible experience. Very scary. They offered you a free dinner to compensate you and you apparently accepted it. Now it's done.

As Conde' Nest's Ombudsman says, if you want some other type of compensation, the proper time to seek it is while you are still there. Once you check out, you should simply thank your lucky stars that you're alive and move on.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm just curious where CO came from in an electric condo.  No fireplace, no engine fumes, where did the CO come from?


----------



## Medcinmn (Jul 19, 2008)

As a firefighter of 20 years, I can say CO can come from numerous sources and many factors come into play.  Gas appliances inside the unit, gas appliances from the resort kitchen or laundry room in close proximity can make their way in through HVAC systems among others.

I'm surprised the fire department was unable to locate the source.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 19, 2008)

Not that it sounds like it could be the case here but sometimes spraying aerosols will cause CO2 dectoprs to go off. My sister in law sprayed aerosol baby sunscreen and it went off a little bit later but once the air clears everything is fine.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Safe*

Glad to here everyone was safe thanks to the alarm working.
RCI bears no part in this at all from what you have stated.
If you feel you were not taken care of well enough then yes, ask the resort mgmt. for some kind of compenstion maybe for that first night.  Other then that, I think they took care of you and compensated you by a dinner.
Bart


----------



## SunSand (Jul 20, 2008)

*Check please*

I hope the resort upgraded you to a much nicer room/condo.  I also hope they paid any blood testing/medical expense.  Dinner, I'm sorry, and have a nice stay.. is not enough.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 20, 2008)

wauhob3 said:


> Not that it sounds like it could be the case here but sometimes spraying aerosols will cause CO2 dectoprs to go off. My sister in law sprayed aerosol baby sunscreen and it went off a little bit later but once the air clears everything is fine.



Mine goes off if you spray any sort of aerosol. Oust, if I've been cooking something smelly.

But at 1am?


----------

